# [sécuritaire] À tout va...

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

C'est un message de désolation et d'incompréhension, de colère aussi ; je suis d'un signe d'Air et ça me brasse.

On peut crypter ses e-mails avec la Pretty Good Privacy par exemple ;

On peut soit disant masquer son IP avec l'utilisation d'un proxy ou d'un web-proxy ; Le nom d'hôte associé n'est pas forcément changé (Chrome s'en charge bien, j'ai vu ça dans mes essais)

Le proxy utilisé voit tout passer, il pourrait en faire usage et il pourrait aussi être une sorte de "Honeypot"

Il y a aussi les VPN pour "tous" ou presque maintenant...

Je ne comprends pas le pourquoi de tout ça.

Le FAI garde "tout" pendant deux ans je crois ?

Je n'ai jamais crypté un email.

J'ai à peine utilisé le téléchargement illégal par torrent avant de tout rapidement résilier à mes frais. C'est sans fin ces systèmes avec un peu d'astuce et quelques dépenses.

Mon accès internet est au nom de ma mère et je m'interdit de prendre le moindre risque de lui faire recevoir la deuxième «recommandation» HADOPI

Je reste dans les clous. Et même sans grand moyen et avec le savoir faire. Je préfère être «à poil» et ne pas avoir accès aux dernières sorties et aux œuvres que je ne peux pas me payer.

Maintenant, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut se cacher et qu'il faut tout cacher.

On ne vit pas une époque formidable.

À vrai dire, c'est stressant de savoir que la totalité de sa vie numérique peut être explorée de plein droit avec la loi sur le Renseignement de 2015 et les lois de sécurité intérieure de la fin 2013.

Donc c'est pour ça que «cachemoi» se vend à tour de bras ? Est-ce vraiment le cas ?

Personnellement, j'ai fait pointer facebook et t411 sur 127.0.0.1

Et je vais essayer de me passer des services de google.

C'est un climat anxiogène que donne cette période sécuritaire.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Je ne comprends pas le pourquoi de tout ça.
> 
> Le FAI garde "tout" pendant deux ans je crois ?

 

Si tu chiffres tes courriels avec PGP (un chiffrement "bout à bout"), ton FAI ne voit passer que des messages incompréhensibles pour lui (sauf le destinataire et le sujet). Il faut la clé privée du destinataire pour déchiffrer.

Si tu utilises un VPN, ton FAI ne voit passer que du contenu chiffré vers ce VPN. Il ne sait pas où le message ira après le VPN. Sauf si il y travaille en surveillant ce qui sort du VPN. En ce cas, Tor est une solution.

La Hadopi aura aussi l'impression que le téléchargement de fichiers pair à pair sera réalisé par le VPN (que tu peux choisir à l'étranger)... à condition que le client BitTorrent n'ignore pas le proxy, qu'il n'écrive pas ton adresse IP dans les messages envoyés aux trackers/pairs et autres problèmes dans le genre : https://blog.torproject.org/blog/bittorrent-over-tor-isnt-good-idea

Ceci étant je doute que la Hadopi se prenne la tête à détecter les utilisateurs derrière un VPN : ils ont suffisamment de travail avec les utilisateurs à nus.

----------

## Syl20

On vit dans l'époque "Big Data", c'est comme ça, on n'y peut pas grand-chose.

Dans le post initial, il y a plein de problèmes différents :

- la visibilité des informations par les FAI,

- la visibilité des informations par le gouvernement,

- la visibilité des informations par les hébergeurs (incluant les GAFA)/publicitaires,

- la visibilité des informations par les ayant-droits.

Chaque sujet nécessite d'être préalablement traité unitairement, je pense.

Entre parenthèses, si, on a tous quelque chose à cacher.

----------

## pti-rem

Je ne vais pas beaucoup participer, j'ai du mal à lire, à écrire et compter ; je suis disqualifié : handicapé et fatigué. (c'est pas de l'ordre de ma vie privée, c'est de notoriété publique et je n'ai pas de complexe avec mon handicap)

J'ai initié un sujet qui me dépasse. Je vais essayer de suivre.

Juste un petit aparté : j'ai trouvé il y a plusieurs mois un null et prévenant «oui_mem_leak.txt» sur mon disque yandesk où j'avais commis la bêtise de placer quelques-uns de mes logins.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Syl20 wrote:*   

> On vit dans l'époque "Big Data", c'est comme ça, on n'y peut pas grand-chose.

 

Je suis contre ce défaitisme. Des associations comme la Quadrature du Net luttent pour nos libertés (notamment notre droit à la vie privée) en tant qu'utilisateur d'Internet. Nous devons les aider. Des lois peuvent être à terme votées pour interdire la surveillance de masse ou pour limiter la rétention de données par les FAI, on peut convaincre les utilisateurs du danger de confier ses données à une poignée d'acteurs dont le modèle économique est basé sur le profiling, etc.

Je ne dis pas que c'est facile ni que les choses vont pour le moment dans le bon sens (clairement non). Mais on ne doit pas se résigner à vivre à tout jamais dans un monde numérique où nous n'avons aucune liberté.

----------

## k-root

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai fait pointer facebook et t411 sur 127.0.0.1
> 
> Et je vais essayer de me passer des services de google.
> ...

 

pour google c'est un peu tricky mais rien de mieux que de le bannir aussi pour une connexion internet plus rapide

grep goo /etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1 googletagservices.com

#127.0.0.1 apis.google.com

127.0.0.1 afs.googleusercontent.com

127.0.0.1 partner.googleadservices.com

#127.0.0.1 maps.googleapis.com

127.0.0.1 clients1.google.com

127.0.0.1 pagead2.googlesyndication.com

127.0.0.1 googletagmanager.com

127.0.0.1 www.google-analytics.com

127.0.0.1 google-analytics.com

127.0.0.1 ssl.google-analytics.com

127.0.0.1 googleads.g.doubleclick.net
```

https://yro.slashdot.org/story/16/02/01/1811205/ask-slashdot-how-do-i-reduce-information-leakage-from-my-personal-devices

----------

## pti-rem

Merci k-root ! J'ai fait une copie  :Smile: 

----------

## Syl20

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je suis contre ce défaitisme. Des associations comme la Quadrature du Net luttent pour nos libertés (notamment notre droit à la vie privée) en tant qu'utilisateur d'Internet. Nous devons les aider. Des lois peuvent être à terme votées pour interdire la surveillance de masse ou pour limiter la rétention de données par les FAI, on peut convaincre les utilisateurs du danger de confier ses données à une poignée d'acteurs dont le modèle économique est basé sur le profiling, etc.

 

Les lois votées dernièrement vont exactement dans le sens inverse. La pédophilie et le terrorisme sont des arguments tellement pratiques.

Quant au profiling, la plupart des utilisateurs déversent volontiers toute leur vie (et celle des autres en passant) sur le web, sans que quiconque ait besoin de les y inciter. Les objets connectés étendent le suivi systématique des habitudes des utilisateurs, et avec leur bénédiction de surcroît, en-dehors des ordinateurs. Et la prochaine étape arrive : la rénumération des "volontaires" au suivi permanent par les assureurs, sous la forme de baisses de primes. Les rares réticences qui existent encore vont bien vite tomber.

Comment aller à l'encontre de tout ça ? Dès que je commence à en parler autour de moi, même en effleurant le sujet, je passe pour un paranoïaque obsessionnel. Le plus drôle, c'est que si tout le monde le fait, c'est justement parce que tout le monde le fait.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ce qui me gêne le plus, c'est la collecte de données "en sous-marin", sans mon consentement. Je passe un certain temps à m'en protéger, et même si le résultat est, de mon point de vue, satisfaisant (je n'ai jamais subi de publicités ciblées, par exemple), je sais que je ne vois que la partie émergée de l'iceberg.

Mais j'ai remarqué que ce que je ne divulgue pas, mes "amis" le font pour moi, de toute façon. Grâce, entre autres, à ma sœur, j'ai une existence sur Facebook, alors que je n'y ai jamais mis les pieds.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Syl20 wrote:*   

> Comment aller à l'encontre de tout ça ? Dès que je commence à en parler autour de moi, même en effleurant le sujet, je passe pour un paranoïaque obsessionnel. Le plus drôle, c'est que si tout le monde le fait, c'est justement parce que tout le monde le fait. 
> 
> 

 

+1

Avec le rageant principe"je n'ai rien à cacher": réfléchir est fatiguant, donc la pente douce où se laisser couler est la plus tentante.

Le célèbre dicton (Hara Kiri?) est tellement juste:  "Mangez de la merde : 90 milliards de mouches ne peuvent pas se tromper".

----------

## brokenHeart

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Syl20 wrote:*   Comment aller à l'encontre de tout ça ? Dès que je commence à en parler autour de moi, même en effleurant le sujet, je passe pour un paranoïaque obsessionnel. Le plus drôle, c'est que si tout le monde le fait, c'est justement parce que tout le monde le fait. 
> 
>  
> 
> +1
> ...

 

Bien belle citation qu'en tant qu'ancien lecteur d'HaraKiri j'aurais du connaitre (ou me remémorer plus souvent) mais il semblerait qu'on y viendra ... 

Et si les mouches avaient raisons ?  http://www.paulrenard.fr/humeurs/humeurs-du-moment/50-mangez-de-la-merde.html  :Sad: 

L'humanité apprends de ses erreurs sauf que depuis bientôt le siècle dernier nous avons les moyens de faire en sorte qu'elles soient définitives, et que très inventif, nous étoffons régulièrement le catalogue des moyens dans ce domaine.

Les visionnaires sont souvent pris pour des fous ou des hérétiques, et seul l'avenir confirme leurs prédictions. Profitons des derniers espaces de libertés en attendant le triomphe des pensées uniques qui nous imposerons inexorablement leurs vérités en attendant d'être rattrapées par la réalité. Dystopie et utopie ne sont que les deux faces d'une même pièce  :Laughing: 

----------

## 324874

La communication par le réseau Internet n'est pas anonyme (= pseudo-anonyme). Il est conseillé de ne pas communiquer d'information sensibles.

L'idée que mes écrits soient toujours accessibles dans 5 ans, 25 ans, 50 ans, etc. me fait frémir et m'incite à l'auto-censure.

La sécurité reflète, désigne, un ensemble de mesures prises pour se prémunir de dangers. En ce sens, la sécurité informatique est importante puisqu'elle permet de nous protéger. 

Savoir qui nous protège et comment l'on nous protège est un sujet d'interrogation. Deux voies sont mises en avant. La participation active de la société ou la gestion par des acteurs

(participation passive de la société) ayant un poids économique ou ayant une autorité politique.

La plupart des personnes ont un manque flagrant de connaissances technologiques et informatiques.

La politique, la justice, l'éducation, l'économie, et l'informatin sont autant d'éléments essentiels pour appréhender l'évolution et grace auxquels on se distingue en tant que citoyen.  :Mr. Green: 

Le réseau Tor semble intéressant quand on est une personne responsable et que l'on recherche l'anonymat mais il me paraît obscure et inquiétant (voir dangereux).

----------

## sebB

En parlant de sécurité, y'en a qui save comment ce site collecte ses infos?

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui j'en avait jamais entendu parler. Tapez votre nom dans leur moteur de recherche et vous allez être surpris...

Aujourd'hui recherche sur google de mon nom/prénom et surprise, un résultat sur n....r.

Sachant que je suis sur liste rouge, que je n'ai pas de compte facebook, ni twitter, ni rien d'autre comment ils peuvent afficher en clair mon numéro de fixe + photo de la maison + plan + vue aérienne...?

Y'a aussi la liste de tous les voisins avec les infos qui vont bien quand on clique dessus.

Comment je peux faire remonter ce truc car j'ai aucune envie de m'inscrire sur leur site pour supprimer mes infos?

----------

## pti-rem

Sacrément étonnant ça sebB ; je n'ose même pas cliquer... Bon, j'ai cliqué quand même

Les infos datent un peu, il y a des anciennes coo de certains membres de ma famille... qui ne pratiquent qu'à peine Internet ?)

Et moi qui ai eu deux ou trois numéros rouges depuis le RNIS, je ne suis même pas répertorié et ni le membre de ma famille - où je vis et avec le même nom - qui est "ennuyé" trois fois par jour avec des appels tordus.

SebB, si tu n'as saisi ton N° rouge nulle part, c'est forcément quelqu'un d'autre qui l'a saisi pour toi ; une entreprise ou la commune... je ne sais pas du tout en fait.

Après, je me demande si c'est facile de géolocaliser un numéro en liste rouge... Ou alors il faut aussi que les coordonnées postales aient été saisies aussi et associées.

----------

## brokenHeart

J'ai un nom tellement banal que quand je me cherche sur internet j'ai du mal à me trouver   :Confused: 

----------

## pti-rem

 *brokenHeart wrote:*   

> J'ai un nom tellement banal que quand je me cherche sur internet j'ai du mal à me trouver  

 

J'espère que tu sais où tu habites brokenHeart ?  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

/blague

----------

## 324874

Voici quelques vidéos intéressantes, il me semble. 

Table ronde n°1 sur les effets sociétaux de la révolution numérique. (source : Public Sénat)

Table ronde n°2 sur les effets sociétaux de la révolution numérique. (source : Public Sénat)

 Table ronde 1 : Les nouvelles technologies, une menace pour la vie privée (source : Public Sénat)

 Table ronde 2: Les entreprises de la Nouvelle économie et la vie privée. (source : Public Sénat)

 Table ronde 3 : Prévention et répression de la criminalité et des atteintes à la vie privée. (source : Public Sénat)

 Table ronde 4 : Quelle règlementation pour les nouvelles technologies ? (source : Public Sénat)

----------

## pti-rem

Je voulais te remercier encore k-root  :Wink: 

Je pensais devoir migrer mon gmail avant de blacklister mais il n'en est rien  :Smile: 

C'est chouette de garder Maps  :Smile: 

Merci, c'est rapide !

----------

